# Planning The Season's Camping/travel



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Please share your plans for the season - even if it isn't Oregon!

Somehow we have gotten addicted to summertime in Oregon and our main planning revolves around a two week stay in central Oregon. Likely we will stay near Prineville and radiate from there (the campground at the reservoir is pretty nice even if the water is pretty disgusting for swimming). I hope to take my telescope to Mitchell for at least one evening. Mitchell is one of those rare locations that has TRUE dark skies - as dark as it gets in the US! I NEED to experience that with my new telescope! We will also be doing some gem mining this time around (SE of Bend). Probably some Sunstone and some other gem types. Last year we did Opal and I presented my bride with a pair of earrings for Christmas that she dug out of the earth and I had polished into jewels and mounted on 14k posts. Very nice and with that 'extra' of having dug them herself! A nice Sunstone pendant would be nice to add to her collection. Of course we will also be doing some agate hunting as well. I suspect we'll spend a couple days in Madras (we've even entertained the idea of buying a little piece of property somewhere nearby - that's how much we like the area).

We also have a couple other plans in work. There is a local area for stargazing called Table mountain. It is in central Washington and sits at 7000 ft in a 'blue' zone which is pretty good for looking at the stars. That would be dry camping and we are likely going to set it up to go with my brother and his family (tent-trailer folks). Up at night, sleep during the day - not a traditional situation. No fire at night either - too much excess light!

I'm going to start campaigning for another Yellowstone trip too. Not sure if I'll get both my Oregon and Wyoming trips but one thing is sure, I won't if I don't try!

So what about you? Where are you going this season?

BBB

Prineville Reservoir


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

You might want to consider the Oregon Star Party Aug 19-23. It is about 45 miles east of Prineville. http://www.oregonstarparty.org/

As I understand it this is a pretty hard-core event, but based on your past posts it sounds like you fit the bill.

Ed


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ed,
I'm aware of that star party but I'm not a real 'crowd' type. I might attend a local star party we have a Table mountain but I'm unlikely to do any others. They can get pretty hardcore and I don't go on vacation for that kind of thing.

Still, thanks for the suggestion.

Brian


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our summer isn't fully planned but - there's the Rally in CT in May and another in Gettysburg, PA in June. We'll take a week for PA and spend some time visiting the sites this time around. Wolfwood's 18th annual picnic is on the Saturday of Father's Day weekend and that will require several weekends of landscaping & clean-up. Our big trip will be at the end of July - - 2.5 weeks to Northern Ontario with NorthernWind and his DW, Ruth (this will be Seeker & Kinsey's 2nd date so there's no telling what could happen...). We'll spend 1 week at Thunder Bay and 1 week in Algonquin PP with LOTS of fishing at both places (Kath already has the pontoon boat built and the little motor charging. We'll even have our licenses soon!) And then, in October, *WE'RE GOING TO ORYGUN!!!! * This will be sans camper...but we're going to the PNW Fall Rally














so that still counts!!

Our neighbors have approached us about turning _our_ veggie garden into a "community garden" for us & 2 couples who live down the lane. That sounds like a great idea as we already have the raised beds made, the neighbors are in little condos (actually kinda cute, attached capes), and I just can't manage a full garden any more so the gardens have gone to weed for 2 years in a row. Sooooo - if we're gonna do that, we need to build in some gardening time, too! And then there's Jenna and her show career kicking off this summer. I won't be actively showing her but we will go to as many of her shows as we can and cheer her on to her Championship (I don't know how to watch a show from ringside, so it will definitely be a learning experience for me!). Most of these shows will be far enough away that they will also be camping weekends ... tho' I don't yet know when or where they are.

Looking back at this ... maybe our summer _is_ full!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We think we're going to head west this year. I got lots of votes for east in my previous topic looking for opinions, but in the end our DS wanted Colorado, so we'll head there. We've just started looking at the details, but it will probably be ~2.5 weeks. We'll do weekends at the seasonal site and maybe another towing trip also. Things are still a bit up in the air.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We're still sorting out our plans for the year. So far it's shaping up like this...

February: Cape Disappointment State Park (SW Washington coast) - 3 Nights
March: South Beach State park (Central Oregon coast) - 3 Nights
April: PNW Outbackers Spring Rally @ Timberlake Campground (Columbia Gorge/Washington side) - 2 Nights
July: NorCal Rally @ Cassini Ranch, California (Central California coast) - 8 Nights
September: Wallowa Lake State Park (NE Oregon Wallowa Mountains) - 8 Nights
October: PNW Outbackers Fall Rally @ Champoeg State Heritage Area (Willamette Valley, NW Oregon) - 2 Nights
November: PNW Outbackers Thanksgiving Gathering (Oregon coast, TBD) - 2 Nights

Still a few holes to fill (May and June mainly), and details to work out on late summer PNW Outbackers Boondocking Adventure.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

So far this is what we have:

April: PNW Outbackers Spring Rally @ Timberlake Campground (Columbia Gorge/Washington side) - 2 Nights (thx for the copy/paste Doug)








May (Memorial Weekend): Sun Lakes Resort in central WA - 4 nights
July: Orcas Island (part of the San Juan Islands, WA) - 7 nights
October: PNW Outbackers Fall Rally @ Champoeg State Heritage Area (Willamette Valley, NW Oregon) - 2 Nights

We will be scattering more in and around those. Most significantly we will be trying to make the trek down to Disneyland in the Spring.
We also want to go to Toppenish again to restock on wine!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW you guys are way AHEAD of us in the planning dept. 
January







The closest we're coming to camping is going to the open house at our dealers tomorrow.
February








March








April 
May somewhere for Mother's Day and Stacey's birthday (same weekend)
June Belfast Maine 13th -19th Our 25th anniversary (site #18 The Moorings RV Resort)
July somewhere for the 4th weekend
August
September
October
November 
December I REALLY want to camp for Christmas!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My boss asked my recently what my vacation plans were. Seems like the past two years our vacation schedules have somewhat conflicted.

I told him to go ahead and schedule his time. With the current economic situation and the fact that my wife has not been paid in 5 weeks, thoughts of planning camping trips is not high on our priority list.

For now, just making ends meet is at the top of the list.

Dan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Jan Feb March-staring at the Outback Parked Outfront...DREAMING of camping. I went in her to get a table the other day and got a big lump in my throat cuz she's cold and lonely. ( I need help)

April- PNW Spring Rally at Timberlake http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23742

May- Cape Kiwanda Pacific City, Oregon http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23531

June- Califonia http://klamathriverrv.com June 13 to 24 or so 

July-Nothing yet-anywhere to get away from the Tri Cities heat









August-Nothing yet-anywhere to get away from the Tri-Cities heat









September- Labor Day At Belfair State Park http://www.parks.wa.gov/parkpage.asp?selectedpark=Belfair

October-PNW Fall Rally http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24601


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3LEES said:


> My boss asked my recently what my vacation plans were. Seems like the past two years our vacation schedules have somewhat conflicted.
> 
> I told him to go ahead and schedule his time. With the current economic situation and the fact that my wife has not been paid in 5 weeks, thoughts of planning camping trips is not high on our priority list.
> 
> ...


so sorry to hear this. I hope it gets better soon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So far.....
March - Spring Break Rally - San Marcos, TX
June - Padre Island, TX
June - Summer Rally - San Antonio
July - visit parents - Horseshoe Bend, AR

And any other places we can get off to.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No plans yet other than a long memorial day weekend in cape may........

Something will come together at some point. My parents live in Nevada and want to meet us somewhere in the middle of the country so we may work around that this summer.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The only we thing we have going is the DB rally - other than that we will be playing it by ear. We are probably going to stay close by until we get the feel for towing our outback. We prefer the PA state parks over resorts and will probably camp there over the summer.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

The only trips that we plan in advance are Memorial Day and Columbus Day weekend. Every Memorial Day we head to Jellystone in Warrens, WI. This might be our last year as they have been having financial issues but they're honoring all '09 reservations from last year.

Columbus Day weekend is our adult weekend in Door Co., WI. It's peak time up there for the colors to change this weekend. Now that the DW got a new Nikon D60 with both an 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses from Santa this year, she's really looking forward to some great pics.... oh... and booze (consumed in mass quantities) too as it IS an adult weekend after all.









Labor Day is a must, but we usually plan that on the fly and pick some place different every year. Last year was Cedar Point, year before that was Lake Schafer in Montecello, IN., yada yada yada. Not sure were to this year but either out west to the Dakota's or south to KY. or TN.

Other than that, it's up in the air. We either plan a quickie to Illinois Beach State Park for the night (I live about 5 blocks south of it) or we just hook up and drive.

As long as I get about about 8-12 times a season, I'm happy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Jan-Mar: Few overnights at my seasonal site near Mohican State Forest and on the river.
Apr: Every other weekend at our site
May: Trail Days in Damascus, VA
Jun: Graduate College Again
Jul: WV for a long weekend, Traverse City, Michigan for a week
Aug: Backpacking trip to Wrangals NP, Alaska
Sept: Seasonal
Oct: Ft. Wilderness and FL for 2 weeks.
Nov: Winterize


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We have a few good things planned:

April: Wenatchee Confluence State Park
May: Birch Bay
June: Rasar State Park
July: Week vacation to Vancouver Island
August: Fort Ebey
Sept: Probably Newhalem

Plans subject to change based on oldest DD's college choice and when we have to get her off. I'm sure we will come up with others.

Kelly


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope no one minds the bump, but I thought this was great topic!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

April - unsure where.but 1 weekend for sure
May 15th-17th - Knoebels
June - 12th -14th Drummer Boy Gettysburg ........OUTBACKERS RALLY
June -
July - 
August - Unsure but seriously Considering Cedar point Outbackers Rally
August -
September - 
October -

Undecided as we are planning and booking right now..........

Ones on our list but unplanned yet
Jellystone

On our Short list
Promised land or worlds ends or both
1 trip to the lakes region of New York if we do not do Cedar Point
Talking about a Niagara Falls Trip
Possibly a Fall Blue ridge parkway trip


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> April - unsure where.but 1 weekend for sure
> May 15th-17th - Knoebels
> June - 12th -14th Drummer Boy Gettysburg ........OUTBACKERS RALLY
> June -
> ...


Jellystone in Quarryville, PA? Maybe we would be interested...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> April - unsure where.but 1 weekend for sure
> May 15th-17th - Knoebels
> June - 12th -14th Drummer Boy Gettysburg ........OUTBACKERS RALLY
> June -
> ...


Jellystone in Quarryville, PA? Maybe we would be interested...








[/quote]

Yes Quarryville...............we have always liked it there...............but the Water park/play area is Awsome.............The kids Love It!!!! We will be definitely going back there................as long as we can get in...........we usually have all of our dates set by now.........

We were in a Family shared site last year.our old camper and our friends Hybrid.........and it was to tight...........Great concept........being able to have awnings face each other........but they were to tight for big campers...........we usually hit it with a group of families..........I will post dates as soon as we get it booked


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> April - unsure where.but 1 weekend for sure
> May 15th-17th - Knoebels
> June - 12th -14th Drummer Boy Gettysburg ........OUTBACKERS RALLY
> June -
> ...


Jellystone in Quarryville, PA? Maybe we would be interested...








[/quote]

Yes Quarryville...............we have always liked it there...............but the Water park/play area is Awsome.............The kids Love It!!!! We will be definitely going back there................as long as we can get in...........we usually have all of our dates set by now.........
[/quote]

Ok, let us know - Jellystone - is 10 miles from our home. DD worked there about 5 yrs ago..


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

December 30 to March 31 - Winter Camping at Old Mill Stream in Lancaster. No water but still wonderful!
Easter week - somewhere along I-81 corridor to meet up with LewCat from southwestern Virginia
July-August - 1 week at Delaware Seashore State Park
Maybe one way trip to the Oregon Coast - that will be the ultimate camping trip. Playing that one by ear.
Need to make a few other reservations and soon.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We will be staying locally for most of the season.







When the season gets started. Thinking of a trip to Myrtle Beach late summer/early fall. That is still in the dreaming stage. depends on how work holds up.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We're itching to get out, making our reservations now keep us looking forward to the camping season!

April- Somewhere local over Kids Spring break (4 days)

May- Fishermans Memorial State Park (3 days)
Charlie Brown Campground- Northeast Spring Rally(3days)

June- Wolfwood for the Father's day weekend! (2 days)

July- Lisbon Beach NY (12 days)
Point Sebago Resort (8 days)

August- Nothing yet (Probably a weekend or two)

September- Nothing yet (Another weekend)

October- Ashuelot Campground reunion?? (4 days)


----------

